# Central Air Question



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

I am removing my Central Air unit. Is there any special way to disconect it? Can I just disconnect the electric, copper tubing etc...? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

it"s a good idea to make sure no freon pressure exist if it does try to find someone who will pump it off for the freon one quick note it can blind you if it gets in your eyes be safe hope this helps:tdo12::tdo12:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Christian said:


> I am removing my Central Air unit. Is there any special way to disconect it? Can I just disconnect the electric, copper tubing etc...? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


There's a bit more to it than that. Legally, refrigerant must be recovered and/or sealed off by a EPA licensed person and the unit tagged for disposal if that is your intent. If you are re-using the unit then there are some additional steps that should be taken to insure the unit isn't permanently damaged.


----------



## kenosabe (Jan 31, 2008)

If the lines aren't to long, you can put guages on it and suck all the refrigerant back into the compressor. P.M. me if you are in the grand rapids area I can help you out. And yes I'm licensed in refrigeration.


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Christian said:


> I am removing my Central Air unit. Is there any special way to disconect it? Can I just disconnect the electric, copper tubing etc...? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


I plan on reusing the unit and just want to move it, does it have to be done by a liscensed heating cooling person? Can it be just shut off and moved? Hopefully these aren't stupid questions.

Thanks again


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Christian said:


> I plan on reusing the unit and just want to move it, does it have to be done by a liscensed heating cooling person? Can it be just shut off and moved? Hopefully these aren't stupid questions.
> 
> Thanks again


Unless you know how and have the equipment 
to evacuate a system then yes it should be done by a professional. By the questions you are asking I would advise you to hire someone that is licensed to do this type of work. There's a lot more to it than just disconnecting and then reconnecting the system. You will save yourself a ton of headaches (and $$) in the long run.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh I love too hook up systems that have been hacked out and have NO OIL left in them they sound great when they get started
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

N M Mechanical said:


> Oh I love too hook up systems that have been hacked out and have NO OIL left in them they sound great when they get started
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You mean IF they start up?:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Hire a licensed contractor only they are epa certified to touch refrigerant. I have been doing it for about 22 years or so. If someone were to turn you in for releasing the refrigeration into the atmosphere it is like a $10000 fine. you should be able to hire a little shop to come do it for a couple hundred bucks. One thing to remember when they recover your unit the refrigerant they take out is yours and must be kept seperate and put back in your unit only. Fyi most systems hold about 6-8 lbs of refigerant and if they try to charge for more than that when refilling definately ask questions. I have heard of companies charging $40 a lb for 10 - 12 lbs big difference


----------



## andy9086 (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a huge fine if you get caught dumping refrigerant $10000. The guy who turns you in gets part of the money (its worth it to report).


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Pump it into the condensor.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Not all condesors have king valves so call someone that does it. But I still love the the sound of a compressor trying to run without oil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

